# Fixed Cheek Vs. Loose Cheek



## HorseMom (Nov 17, 2009)

I've been on the market for a new bit for my stallion. We will be competing in CDEs and ADTs next year. I think I found a bit that would be great for him, but I've always used loose cheek bits and this bit is fixed cheek. Can anyone give me the pros and cons of a fixed cheek bit vs a loose cheek bit?


----------



## RhineStone (Nov 17, 2009)

Don't use a loose cheek on a pair. You can rotate the cheek into their face. (I know that doesn't answer your question, but it is interesting information.




)

I guess that I haven't found a whole lot of difference with a single. I am interested to hear others' ideas, too.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 17, 2009)

I have always preferred the fixed cheek as there is too much possibility of pinching the corner of the mouth on a loose ring. I have never been able to figure out a big advantage to using a loose ring and have always used rubbers on them which are a pain and ugly so I avoid loose rings whenever possible.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Nov 17, 2009)

I agree with Lori (Milo Minis) and never use a loose cheek. In fact, I hate ordering bits as I like to get hands on to make sure there is no "pinch potential." It isn't just a loose cheek problem, although the very nature of loose cheeks invite pinches.


----------



## HorseMom (Nov 17, 2009)

Good to know. Thanks everyone. Guess I will be ordering this bit. Hopefully it works well for Jay. Has everything I need, slight crub action, slight poll pressure, and copper rollers to keep that mouth of his busy.


----------

